

Ask HN: What's the easiest way to create an infographic like this? - newuserone

I want to make infographics like this: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_wNnxpE79lMQ/Sj5x54_GDCI/AAAAAAAAAeI/-Mn53kWFFug/s1600-h/resume-infographic.jpg<p>Is this just the product of a lot of photoshop, or would it be easier to use some other program (or code) to visualize it all?
======
chrisclark1729
Well I'm assuming you are the featured 'Michael Anderson', but if you're not
why don't you just ask him how he did it?

